# Putting in stall mats



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mats make life sooooo much easier. I have some stalls matted and some that still need to be matted and the matted ones can be stripped in less time than raking and sifting in the dirt stalls. I use pelletized bedding in the dirt stalls, keeps them from getting real messy and I use bulk shavings in the matted stalls because I buy shavings at $200/truck load vs $4.10 for a 40 lb bag of pellets. A truck load will last me 6 months (12 stalls) vs 2 pallets (that only works out to about 6 bags per stall, one time) for the same cost.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Night and day I boarded at an all dirt facility and I currently have my gelding in a fully matted stall. 

No smell, no icky, soggy stall and I can clean his stall +7 more in less than an hour which includes sweeping the barn aisle, collecting feed pans and various other small chores.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mats will also save on the amount of fill you need to replace. We adjust the mat per the stall occupant and where their 'pee spot' is. Without mats, that spot would be a hole in the matter of a couple of weeks. Most certainly a safety and health hazard for the horse - and human.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Regen has a stall mat and its very easy to clean us just shaving on the ground.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

We, too, have a barn with mostly matted stalls. The only time it has been a problem is when we have perpetual bucket dumpers... the water gets between the mats and eventually (after daily water-bucket dumping), with daily cleaning, the clay footing still gets mushy and we have to swap stalls to let it get some air. Otherwise, the stalls are fine.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm, sounds like it may be a good investment then. My gelding also likes to paw, so mats would really help, since right now he seems to be trying to dig to china infront of his stall :/.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup, no more digging to China with mats! Another benefit is when the bucket dumper has a round of fun, you can take a plastic shovel and remove all the wet shavings really quickly. 

Stripping a stall completely is a breeze with mats.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, i remember one place i boarded at the stall mats were like folding up in the corners. Has anybody had that happen before? We use to always get the shovel stuck all over the stall when we were trying to scoop up the sawdust. Do after so many years they start to do that? Or maybe it was just the type of rubber she used?


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never heard of mats folding in the corners before, although I guess if the people bought the super cheap thin stuff, that is a real possibility. The thicker stall mats that you can buy at like, TSC and other farm stores, are so heavy (literally 100lbs each). I'd think that if that type was curling up at the corners, flipping them would solve the problem by weighting down in the direction of the curl?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My wife just put mats from TSC in one of our 3 stalls. The other two are gravel over dirt and covered with shavings.

The stall size is 10x20. She put 6 inches of crusher run in, covered it with sand, packed it down and then added the mats.

This made a very nice stall and it's much easier to clean than a stall with no mats at all.

She plans on doing the other two sometime this spring.

Did I tell you what a talented wife I have? She did a very nice job, and I'm really proud of her and her work.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

sillyhorses said:


> I've never heard of mats folding in the corners before, although I guess if the people bought the super cheap thin stuff, that is a real possibility. The thicker stall mats that you can buy at like, TSC and other farm stores, are so heavy (literally 100lbs each). I'd think that if that type was curling up at the corners, flipping them would solve the problem by weighting down in the direction of the curl?


Yeah im thinking it was really cheap rubber that got worn out from the horses/stall cleaning or it was extremely old and starting to wear out.


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer (Jan 19, 2012)

*stall mats*



gunslinger said:


> My wife just put mats from TSC in one of our 3 stalls.
> 
> The stall size is 10x20. She put 6 inches of crusher run in, covered it with sand, packed it down and then added the mats.
> 
> ...


Firstly, does your wife have superhuman powers? Just asking, because this is an adventure I am about to undergo, and I'm don't think my husband is going to help me. I was advised to dig out about 6 inches of dirt, put in large rock, top with a couple inches of crushed limestone, and then put on the mats (which weigh about 100lb). My body aches just THINKING about this back breaking work. Did she do all this...by herself? Wow. Inspirational. I'm doing it.


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Mats straight or interlocking?*

Not sure if I should have posted a new post, or put this on here. Regardless, for all of you that have stall mats, do you have the straight edge or interlocking? I've read on some yahoo forums, that people had wished they had bought the interlocking, because the straight edge ones move and get bedding under the edges. I am buying mats soon, and wasn't sure if the interlocking stay interlocked, and if they lay smooth. I think it would be worse if the interlocking nubs started sticking up compared to a smooth edge. The mats are 3/4 think, so hopefully they won't roll up. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

amateurhorsetrainer said:


> Firstly, does your wife have superhuman powers? Just asking, because this is an adventure I am about to undergo, and I'm don't think my husband is going to help me. I was advised to dig out about 6 inches of dirt, put in large rock, top with a couple inches of crushed limestone, and then put on the mats (which weigh about 100lb). My body aches just THINKING about this back breaking work. Did she do all this...by herself? Wow. Inspirational. I'm doing it.


Yes she did it all by herself. She drove the old ford to the quarry, hauled three pickup loads of gravel, shoveled it out and spread it. Same with the sand.

She said the mats were the hardest, heaviest part. She chose flat not interlocking mats. 

She a somewhat small woman, 5'4" and 125 pounds.....

She can do anything she sets her mind to.....

Did I mention what a talented wife I have or how proud of her I am?

Seriously, we don't always agree on things, but she's my best friend and a wonderful woman.

I guess that makes me a very lucky man.

She also drove to the saw mill, hauled a load of rough cut oak, and nailed up most of the rough cut oak siding when we put up the new 20x20 addition to our (barn/shed/stable) or what ever you call it.

Did I mention what a talented wife I have or how proud of her I am?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Regarding the weight, I use 1/2" mats and 1/4" mats. For the 1/4" mats (for the trailer and they line my aisle when not in use,) I start at one short end, tightly roll, then move them holding the ends. THIS stiffens them up.
For the 1/2" or even 3/4" mats, I fold them in 1/2 and drag them. I let the guys at the farm supply store load them in my truck for me, and I put all my mats down in steps, principally bc I couldn't afford to buy all at once.
Do some online shopping to see about 1/4" mats they are 2' wide. I haven't shopped for these in awhile but I bought four 2 x 6 mats in the late 1980's and I STILL use them in my slant-load trailer. THESE could go along the wall to help cover the gaps in your 13' wide stall. Hope this helps you. You will LLOOOOOOVVVVEEEEE your mats. Mine are ALL straight edge. I prefer this bc I can relocate them whenever I need to to wherever I want.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Im hoping to get some soon, he actually keeps the stall pretty clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Floors in our barn are all concrete, so we don't need matts for those reasons. But we have matts for fatigue relief, since the floors are concrete. This way I don't have to use tons of bedding


----------



## hrslvr13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I put mats in all 5 stalls and aisles after years in the old barn of dirt or dirt with 1 mat in the middle. What a pleasure! They really make your life easier and happier. Only drawback - they hold the urine in 1 place to puddle, so sometimes I rake the bedding over the puddle to pick it up. I use about 1 bale of shavings per day or less for 5 horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have mats in all my stalls; they really do make life so much easier. Just a tip....when moving them, use pliers.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

How often do they need to be moved around?


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

If your footing is solid, and you mat the whole stall, then you probably Wong have to move them at all. Unless they start curling, which doesn't usually happen 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Born2Ride said:


> How often do they need to be moved around?


 When you first put them in the stalls. Dragging them can be a real pain without pliers.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright, i'll have to keep that in mind.


----------

